# mercenary army



## chillitownairman (Dec 11, 2009)

is there still a mercenary army? there used to be one but i cant find it on the gw website. i assume they may have done away with it since i cant find anything about it but maybe somebody else knows better? or at least could possibly tell me what happened to them.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

In 8th edition, they removed all mention of the Dogs of War from all the books (via the FAQs). Now, you can 'ally' with another army. The idea is that two players will ally together in a doubles game. I have tried doing the same thing in a friendly game by taking lizardmen and some ogres. It worked fairly well, but I did not like having two generals (it felt like it gave my armies an unfair advantage). That said, I still lost that game (I believe).


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The models are still available in the the collectors area under "Misc".

Although they will you cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

There was an old Dogs of War list available via pdf at one point, but it was removed at some point during 7th edition (or was it sixth?). It was a pretty cool list in my opinion. If you were to find it somewhere in the dark depths of the internet, I see no reason that you shouldn't be able to use it with opponent's permission, and failing that, most of the models could be done as a reasonable Empire counts as.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

If you use the Army Builder software, it still has the Dogs of War options available within it. You may have to load them though.


----------

